
Study: Algorithmic word analysis can predict schizophrenia - owlish
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/08/speech-analysis-schizophrenia-algorithm/402265/?single_page=true
======
jsprogrammer
Would be interesting to run this algorithm on published scientific papers
(another group recently claimed a different algorithm as being able to detect
schizophrenia purely from text) and speech from politicians.

------
fishanz
Interesting concept, but 'analysis is flawless' with '100% accuracy' on a
sample size of 30-something? C'mon.

~~~
veidr
Yes, but to be fair, the article does go on to say:

 _"...their work poses several outstanding questions. For one thing, their
sample size of 34 patients was tiny. Researchers are planning to attempt to
replicate their findings using transcripts from a larger cohort of at-risk
youths."_

